# Versa 2007 .Nissan will not help A/C check engine light



## TIMETRAVELER (Apr 26, 2010)

My sister has a 2007 Versa that is just slightly out of warranty. Her A/C stopped working so I took it to my car guy who said that it needed a new hose from the evaporator to the A/C compressor. My car guy said there is one hitch. The hose has been redesigned due to high failure rate AND will not fit on your current A/C compressor, so you will have to buy a new compressor for $600.00. So I called a Niisan dealership and spoke to the service dept, they assured me the service manager would call me back...he didn't , had to call the parts guy and he went and got the srvice manager ..who swore he called me back ( lier). The service manager told me "no way was Nissan going to pay for the compressor" I wish now I had listened to him. I called Nissan's consumer affairs center or whatever they call it. They made a case, had to speak to the guy that was the case investigator.. tried calling him, no matter when you call you get a in audible message. So I tried calling around to differnt Nissan dealerships throughout the USA trying to get the old style hose. I spoke to a lot of Nissan parts men that said some non printable things about Nissan, the one I can say is when I told the guy about the compressor deal he said "that just took the second place as the most screwed up thing Nissan has done" I alwasys wish I had asked him what the first was place winner was. Anyway finally got to speak to the guy investigating the case. I asked if Nissan was replacing the A/C compressors and he did not say yes or no , he just said " you need to have a Nissan shop evalute the car" So I took it to a second Nissan dealer, who the service manager said " Nissan will buy you a new compressor" (lier). Nissan kept calling me ( the customer care ctr) and asking "have I paid for the diagnostics yet?" then when I told them I had and picked up the car..they told me that they were not going to pay for the compressor, the hose labor or nothing..good day,good luck good buy. I paid for a fully functioning automobile, not some BETA test model in development. If the hose was that flawed that it need to be redesigned. I think they should do what is right and pay for the compressor. I worked for Chevrolet in the late 70's they never would treat a customer like this. Oh yeah I almost for got the check engine light is on...seems like from what they tell me another design flaw.. I need a new air full mixture sensor , not a new one of the type that is currently in the car, a new designed air full mixture sensor and the car computer needs to be reprogrammed..I have to pay for that...also when we bought the car at signing The sales manager tried to tack on an extra $2000 , said it was dealer profit...we walked out, called another Nissan dealer spoke to the salesmanager asked if we had to pay any other fees besides tag,titles and tax he said no. So when they tried the dealer profit trick we told them of the conversation w/ the salesmanager...it took 4 hours..we left w/ the car and not paying the dealer profit...Nissan seems like a very dishonest company.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

I got tired of the BS, which is why I left.


----------

